# Does fluent French really help you get a teaching job in Vancouver?



## Inverness (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear expats,

I have a teaching license in B.C., (history-secondary school) and would like to leave Montreal for Vancouver. My French is fluent, and I have taught it (although I do not have a degree in French, I speak, read, and write it rather well).

Is it true that there is a teacher shortage of French teachers in B.C, to the extent that somebody without a French degree can get a teaching position? If I can demonstrate fluency during an interview/test, is that enough? I have extensive teaching experience, and was wondering what my employment opportunities would be like in Vancouver. 

Also, if my chances seem good, if anyone has any ideas about what exams to sign up for, I would love to know. 

Thank you so much. I just want to get a sense of my options.


----------



## ImJosh (Apr 4, 2013)

Since canada is legally bilingual people who are fluent in both languages come highly recommended in all fields of work. Since its BC and BC's main language in english i don't think you would need the french but it would be good to put on your resume and a good thing to know.


----------



## Inverness (Apr 2, 2013)

ImJosh said:


> Since canada is legally bilingual people who are fluent in both languages come highly recommended in all fields of work. Since its BC and BC's main language in english i don't think you would need the french but it would be good to put on your resume and a good thing to know.


Thank you, Josh. I was wondering if there was a shortage of French teachers, and if so, just having experience teaching the language, fluency, and a licence (albeit mine is in history) would be enough.


----------



## ImJosh (Apr 4, 2013)

Your welcome


----------

